# AMD Overdrive Problem



## Jobah (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello all,
I have recently installed AMD Overdrive and overclocked my CPU (specs at end) from 3.8GHz to 4.4GHz which I'm happy with. I restart after I overclock it and I go to system properties to find the CPU model and the increased clock speed. However if I restart again it reverts back to the 3.8GHz. I can't imagine that I will have to overclock each time I want a performance boost, I hope I'm overlooking something simple.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

CPU: AMD FX-4130 (originally at 3.8GHz)
Motherboard: Biostar TA990FXE
OS: Win7 64-bit


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Overclocking should be done within the BIOS. Using software doesn't always work as well, although can be helpful and at times work.

Inside the BIOS you should be able to find a overclocking section where you can change the CPU speeds.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^

you need to switch of power saving features and increase whatever AMD call load line calibration.


----------

